# Miss Banzai Charity London Tunnel Run



## kad 16v (Aug 15, 2010)

Below is copied off my local car club forum, this event is not organised by detailing world. I have checked with the admin before posting this and have the ok to put it up here

Back for the second time in 2010, we present another London Tunnel Run, hosted by MissBanzai.com inviting all Japanese car owners!

*** Note this is for Japanese cars only -no exceptions.. non Jap cars will be refused entry ***

The run will kick off at Essex Arena (RM19 1AE) on Saturday 16th October from 9.30pm. Maps will be handed out on arrival to those who have pre-paid through the Just Giving site. There will be no entry to the site after 10.30pm.

Please register your attendance by visting http://www.justgiving.com/TunnelRunMissBanzai and donating your £5.00 entry fee. (Please put user name & club in the comments). Donations made via the Just Giving site will go direct to the nominated charity, The London Air Ambulance. This is MissBanzai's 5th tunnel run and we decided that having used and abused London's roads on so many occasions with no incidents we would pick this charity, as many drivers in London and the M25 area are not as lucky as we have been and The Air Ambulance is normally called for road traffic accidents. So we felt this would be a very worthwhile charity to raise money for on this occasion.

In comments please put your club name & forum user name - nothing else! (this list will be used to hand out the route maps of the run on the night -there *may* be a limited number of maps on the night BUT this is NOT guaranteed).

-Please arrive at the arena no earlier than 9.30pm. PLEASE NOTE you should use the go kart track entrance to the arena.
There will be a £1 per person cash charge entry fee on the gate to cover the arena hire costs.

-Payments for maps can only be taken up to 13:00 on 16th October on the Just Giving site. PLEASE DO NOT REGISTER AFTER THIS TIME or you will not be included on the list of maps for us to allocate on the night! If you do not pay you are not guaranteed a map.

-Entry is £5 for a map (prepay on Just Giving) and £1 per person in cash on the gate to the arena on the night to cover the arena costs.

-This event is for Japanese cars only.. nothing else! There will be marshalls on the gate.

-Please remember to drive responsibly -anyone not doing so will be asked to leave the site.

-You will need to bring sat nav / London A-Z for when you get lost. A passenger / map reader is also essential!

Sky Insurance will be awarding a prize on the night for the best turned out car of the evening. The prizes could be awarded to any Jap cars from Civics to Skylines... so get polishing!!! Prize to be confirmed
We will also have a few other sponsors who will be awarding prizes on the night.

Hope to see some of you there! Any questions, please drop a mail to [email protected] or post your questions here! We had approx 300 cars from various different Jap car clubs along last time, and have raised over £4,524 online for various charities to date, so make sure you come along and be part of it this and help raise some cash for a very worthy cause!!

I will be attending this event, if your interested please leave a message in here or if you want to go for sure stick your name down starting a list under my name, closer to the time if people are going to attend i will pm them my number so can meet with members at the arena

Attending
Kad 16v (Ed) Subaru Impreza Classic


----------



## kad 16v (Aug 15, 2010)

Event has now taken place.

initial numbers was around 444 cars, with just short of 1900 quid being donated on the just giving page, not including on the night donations etc etc

to those who attended thank you, it was a great night


----------

